# Eclipse öffnet nach Java upDate nicht mehr



## xrax (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich ein Java-UpDate durchgeführt habe, weigert sich mein Eclipse zu starten.
Anscheinend erwartet es JRE 1.5. Das finde ich aber gerade nicht im Netz, und ausserdem isses doch blöd das "alte" JRE aufzuspielen.

Kennt jemand das Problem und dessen Lösung?

Besten Dank
xrax


----------



## udo_the_man (10. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

probiers doch mal damit, dass du die eclipse.ini aus deinem Eclipse Ordner entfernst (am besten woanders hin kopieren) und dann versuchst Eclipse zu starten.


----------



## zeja (11. Dezember 2010)

Also system32/javaw.exe kann ja nicht richtig sein. Das müßte irgendeine alte von Windows ausgelieferte sein.

Entweder gibts du in der eclipse.ini mit -vm deine Java-Installation direkt an, oder und schöner du schaust mal nach der JAVA_HOME Umgebungsvariablen, ob die richtig gesetzt ist.

Auf der Konsole sollte 
java -version
eine entsprechende Versionsausgabe erzeugen.


----------

